# EBS Show



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Eastern Betta Society Fall 2014 IBC International Show Show Date: September 13th, 2014 Show Chairs: Jackie Hutcherson ([email protected]) Robin Shemela ([email protected]) ! Location: Courtyard by Marriot Pittsburgh North 150 Cranberry Woods Drive Cranberry Township, PA 16066 (724) 776-1900 Rooms available for $99 per night. Reservations must be made by Aug 22nd for this rate. ! Book your group rate: Eastern Betta Society Fall Show ! Mail Entries To: Robin Shemela 139 Hammond Rd Mars, PA 16046 **PLEASE MARK BOXES HOLD FOR PICK UP** The post office will be notified but it always helps to mark the box as well. ! Judges: Bob Dozier (Head Judge) Sieg Illig, and Connie Emery Cecilia and Rick Mallet (Apprentice Judges) ! Show Fish: **IMPORTANT** Pre-register your fish!!! We will NOT accept fish that have not been pre-registered. We are capping entries at 300 show fish, so pre- register early!! Maximum of 30 show fish per entrant (not including wilds or auction only fish).Any fish not pre-registered will be returned to sender if postage is provided or considered a donation to the club if no postage is included. Pre-registration is due by September 8th at 9PM, no corrections will be accepted after 12pm, September 10th. Please send Pre-registration to Jackie Hutcherson ([email protected]). 
Entries must arrive by 5pm, Thursday, Sept 11th, 2014. EBS will need to receive with your fish your completed entry form, return label and postage, fees (in cash unless pre-paid), heat packs (if desired), and bags for both return fish and auction fish. Fees or return postage can not and will not be taken out of auction proceeds. Any entries that don’t include return postage will be considered a donation to the club. ! Walk Ins: All walk-in Entries must arrive no later than 7pm on Friday, September 12th. Unless prior arrangements have been made with the show chairs all walk in entrants must bench their fish and re-bag at the end of the show. Walk ins MUST be pre-registered, no exceptions. ! Entry Fees: EBS has opted not to use the sliding scale fees. Entry fees are $2.00 for singles, $3.00 for pairs. Please send fees as a gift through paypal to: [email protected]. Fees may be sent with fish in cash only. No checks. ! Auction only: In addition to show fish, entrants may send a maximum of 10 Auction only fish. Auction only fish must be marked on your entry form. If not otherwise specified 
the minimum bid on all auction fish will start at $5.00. ! Cash Sales: Entrants may send plants and live foods to be sold on a cash table throughout the show for a fixed price determined by the entrant. Dry goods (tanks, equipment, etc) may only be brought for the cash table by walk in. ! Money Splits: Show fish for auction 75% seller/ 25% EBS Auction Only/Cash sales 50% seller/ 50% EBS **Please note on your auction/cash items what you want done if items do not sell. Each item should be clearly marked either “Return” (include return postage!!), “Reduce” (item will be reduced at our discretion), or “Donation” (items that do not sell can be donated to EBS).** ! Show Results: No results will be given over the phone!! Results will be posted on Better Bettas no later than Monday evening. 

Doors open to the public at 2pm, auction starts at 4pm. There will be an auction, raffles, and a door prize. Stop by and see all the pretty fishes and take some home with you!

For more information please visit www.easternbettasociety.weebly.com or contact us at [email protected]


----------

